# Support for Symbian S60 3rd Edition

## longint

Welche Software und Tools nutzt Ihr zusammen mit Eurem Symbian 9.1 (S60 3rd Edition)?

Ich schaffe es bei meinem Nokia E61 via Bluetooth und OBEX Dateien zum Telefon zu schieben, das war es aber auch schon. Was ist mit Sync (insbesondere Kontakte) oder einem kompletten Mount des gesamten Filesystems des Phones?

Merci vielmals!

----------

## monophase

hab eins mit symbian 7.0. mounten als nfs share mit p3nfs über bluetooth geht top. so kann ich immer nen komplettes backup machen

hier ist ne anleitung, die ein kumpel von mir geschrieben hat:

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_setup_Bluetooth

----------

## moe

Syncen geht afaik nur, indem man mit dem Handy eine TCP/IP-Verbindung zum Rechner aufbaut (bzw. andersrum) und das wiederum geht nur wenn gnubox auf S60/3rd läuft, was momentan (noch?) nicht der Fall ist.

Das ganze Handy mounten geht mit fuse (obexfs) z.B. so:

```
mount -t fuse "obexfs#-b00:12:34:56:78:90 -B11" /mnt/handy/
```

Die mac-ähnliche Adresse ist dabei die Bluetoothadresse (herauszufinden mit "hcitool -scan"), das -B11 ist der Kanal ("sdptool browse").

p3nfs ginge auch, allerdings hab ich dazu noch keine Version für S60/3rd gefunden.

Im Konqueror gehts auch mit sdp:/00:12:34:56:78:90, kann sein dass dafür net-wireless/kdebluetooth gebraucht wird.

Einzelne Dateien senden/empfangen geht natürlich problemlos unter gnome (net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth) und kde (net-wireless/kdebluetooth).

Ansonsten gibts leider noch relativ wenig Software die auf Symbian 9.1 läuft, eine Software mit der ich per Bluetooth die Maus bewegen kann u.ä. würd mich auch noch interessieren, aber da hab ich bisher nur eine Trialversion Psiloc Wireless Presenter gefunden, die scheinbar nicht unter Linux funktioniert. Dafür funktioniert inzwischen jede einigermaßen namhafte Navigationssoftware auch unter Symbian 9.1, aber das war glaub ich nicht deine Frage  :Wink: 

Hab übrigens ein Nokia 5500 und Syncen wär auch eine Sache die mich sehr interessiert, aber da geht scheinbar wirklich noch gar nichts.  :Sad: 

Gruss Maurice

----------

## longint

 *moe wrote:*   

> p3nfs ginge auch, allerdings hab ich dazu noch keine Version für S60/3rd gefunden.

 

Eben! Das mounten mit Fuse bringt bei mir das hier:

```
localhost storage # mount -t fuse "obexfs#-b00:12:D2:61:75:22 -B1" /mnt/1

mount.fuse# Can not find FUSE mount binary for FS obexfs

```

Any Ideas?

----------

## moe

Ist sys-fs/obexfs installiert, und in der Kernelconfig CONFIG_FUSE_FS aktiviert?

----------

## longint

 *moe wrote:*   

> Ist sys-fs/obexfs installiert

 

Jetzt, ja  :Smile: .

 *moe wrote:*   

> und in der Kernelconfig CONFIG_FUSE_FS aktiviert?

 

Nope, brauche ich das? Es funzt auch ohne. Wo finde ich denn diese Fuse Option?

Merci vielmals!

----------

## moe

File Systems -> Filesystem in Userspace support

Ich dachte eigentlich, dass brauch man für jeden fusemount..

edit: Achso, wenn man auf das per fuse gemountete Handy etwas kopiert, sagt der PC viel zu schnell dass es fertig sei. Auf dem Handy kann man leider auch nich erkennen wie weit er ist, da ab dem ersten Zugriff das Bluetoothsymbol bis zum unmounten anzeigt dass angeblich Daten übertragen werden. Also entweder im Dateimanager gucken ob aus der $$irgendwas.tmp Datei schon der richtige Name geworden ist, oder grosszügig abwarten..

edit2: Auch ein umount macht da nicht das normale syncen und wartet bis alle Dateien wirklich geschrieben wurden, sondern bricht den Transfer hart ab.

----------

## longint

 *moe wrote:*   

> File Systems -> Filesystem in Userspace support
> 
> Ich dachte eigentlich, dass brauch man für jeden fusemount..
> 
> 

 

Jetzt weiß ich endlich mal was das Fuse bedeuted  :Smile: .

Ich hatte halt sys-fs/fuse emerged (schon vorher, brauche ich eigentlich häufiger, praktisch ist auch via ssh  :Smile: .

 *moe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit: Achso, wenn man auf das per fuse gemountete Handy etwas kopiert, sagt der PC viel zu schnell dass es fertig sei. Auf dem Handy kann man leider auch nich erkennen wie weit er ist, da ab dem ersten Zugriff das Bluetoothsymbol bis zum unmounten anzeigt dass angeblich Daten übertragen werden. Also entweder im Dateimanager gucken ob aus der $$irgendwas.tmp Datei schon der richtige Name geworden ist, oder grosszügig abwarten..
> 
> edit2: Auch ein umount macht da nicht das normale syncen und wartet bis alle Dateien wirklich geschrieben wurden, sondern bricht den Transfer hart ab.

 

Also, mein umount hat lange gehangen und danach war die Datei (ca. 4MB) dann auch korrekt da. Zumindest hat die Größe gestimmt und es hat auch funktioniert.

Lieben Dank aber bzgl. des Tipps mit obexfs, das war ziemlich genau das was ich wollte.

Allerdings zeigt der nach dem Mount nur C: und E: an, der Explorer auf dem Phone hat noch D: und Z:, aber damit kann ich erstmal leben  :Smile: .

Merci nochmals!

----------

## moe

Hmm, vielleicht ist das bei fuse ja telefonspezifisch..

D: und Z: (warum verwendet Symbian überhaupt solche atypischen und verwirrenden Laufwerksbezeichnungen?) sind nicht wirklich Datenverzeichnisse, sondern sowas in der Art wie /sys oder /proc, darum zeigt das auch der mitgelieferte Dateimanager nicht an..

----------

## longint

 *moe wrote:*   

> Hmm, vielleicht ist das bei fuse ja telefonspezifisch..
> 
> 

 

Glaube ich nicht. Wie ich aber schon schrieb: ich hatte das fuse manuell emerged, dabei wurde offenbar ein Kernelmodul installiert. Ich habe das jetzt direkt in den Kernel verlagert, erspart die ganze ganze Updaterei nach einem Kernelupdate  :Smile: .

Aber nochwas anderes, Maurice: Wie kann ich dieses obexfs Mount in die /etc/fstab pressen? Ich habe hier offenbar ein Syntaxproblem.

Merci,

der Jan

----------

## longint

 *longint wrote:*   

> Aber nochwas anderes, Maurice: Wie kann ich dieses obexfs Mount in die /etc/fstab pressen? Ich habe hier offenbar ein Syntaxproblem.

 

OK, habe es schon. Versuch macht kluch...

----------

## moe

Auch wenn du es schon selbst hinbekommen hast, hier gibts ne Übersicht, wie man es z.b. auch für automount benutzt..

----------

## longint

 *moe wrote:*   

> Auch wenn du es schon selbst hinbekommen hast, hier gibts ne Übersicht, wie man es z.b. auch für automount benutzt..

 

Ziemlich genau so habe ich es gemacht. Einen Automount will ich zwar nicht, aber das ganze mit Option noauto ist genau das was ich jetzt habe. Problem war bei mir einfach "nur" das Maskieren des Leerzeichens vor -b.

Maurice, welche Links und Tools kannst Du denn in Bezug auf Symbian und Linux noch empfehlen? Was hast Du denn genau für ein Symbian Device?

----------

## moe

Hab ich doch weiter oben schon geschrieben, habe ein Nokia 5500 Sport. Ausser Dateiübertragung benutze ich nichts, Sync würde ich wie gesagt gerne benutzen, aber das geht ja noch nicht. Wenn Gnubox irgendwann mal läuft würd ich mich vielleicht auch mit ein paar Onlinefunktionen (Messenger, Mail) des Handys auseinandersetzen, aber momentan mit GPRS macht das keinen Sinn, WLan hat mein Handy ja leider nicht.

Auf dem Handy selbst benutze ich ausser einem Routenplaner auch nichts besonderes, n paar Pendlerfahrpläne der Bahn in Java, und kleinere Software die man sonst so findet.

Aber ich hab gerade gesehen, dass dein Handy ja WLan hat, also müsstest du doch auf diesem Weg ein Sync per TCP/IP hibekommen?

----------

## longint

Und noch ein Frage: Ich kann auf dem gemounteten Device keine Directories anlegen. Auf dem Gerät selbst klappt es aber und ich kann dann auch darein schreiben. Irgendeine Idee warum das so ist?

----------

## longint

 *moe wrote:*   

> Aber ich hab gerade gesehen, dass dein Handy ja WLan hat, also müsstest du doch auf diesem Weg ein Sync per TCP/IP hibekommen?

 

Mit gnubox? Das läuft doch aber (noch) nicht auf S60 3rd wie Du ja schon selbst geschrieben hast oder war das nur wenn man kein WLAN hat?

Und opensync habe ich noch nicht getestet. ebuilds habe ich zwar schon gefunden sind aber leider noch onoffiziell.

Was empfiehlst Du?

----------

## moe

 *longint wrote:*   

> Und noch ein Frage: Ich kann auf dem gemounteten Device keine Directories anlegen. Auf dem Gerät selbst klappt es aber und ich kann dann auch darein schreiben. Irgendeine Idee warum das so ist?

 

Stimmt, das geht bei mir auch nur per USB-Datenkabel oder auf dem Gerät direkt. Warum weiß ich nicht..

 *Quote:*   

> Mit gnubox? Das läuft doch aber (noch) nicht auf S60 3rd wie Du ja schon selbst geschrieben hast oder war das nur wenn man kein WLAN hat?

 

Gnubox macht TCP/IP per Bluetooth möglich, bei WLan hast du ja eh schon ne TCP/IP-Verbindung. Also im Prinzip sollte es laufen, wenn dein multisync in der Rolle syncml-server läuft, und du dann aufm Handy ein Sync-Profil mit der IP deines Rechners anlegst. Aber da das bei mir ja nich geht, hab ich da keinerlei Erfahrungen mit.

Mit Opensync soll alles besser sein, laufen sollte es aber auch mit den "alten" Multisync-ebuilds aus portage. Wahrscheinlich muss app-pda/multisync und dev-libs/libwbxml mit dem Useflag "nokia6600" übersetzt werden, aber wie gesagt leider keine Ahnung..

Vielleicht hilft das hier aus dem Multisync-Wiki, oder du probierst es halt mit dem neuen Opensync.

----------

## longint

 *moe wrote:*   

> Stimmt, das geht bei mir auch nur per USB-Datenkabel oder auf dem Gerät direkt. 
> 
> 

 

Maurice, wie machst Du das mit USB Kabel? Wenn ich das anstecke habe ich ein Device /dev/sdb mit einigen Partitionen vom Type BBT die ich nicht mounten kann und bei der mir fdisk jede Menge Fehler anzeigt. Ich tippe auf fehlende Optionen in meinem Kernel (MTD, NAND ..). Kannst Du mir genau sagen welche? Oder machst Du es ganz anders?

 *moe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mit Opensync soll alles besser sein, laufen sollte es aber auch mit den "alten" Multisync-ebuilds aus portage. Wahrscheinlich muss app-pda/multisync und dev-libs/libwbxml mit dem Useflag "nokia6600" übersetzt werden, aber wie gesagt leider keine Ahnung..
> 
> Vielleicht hilft das hier aus dem Multisync-Wiki, oder du probierst es halt mit dem neuen Opensync.

 

OK, ich teste und berichte hier.

Merci mal!

----------

## moe

 *longint wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Maurice, wie machst Du das mit USB Kabel? Wenn ich das anstecke habe ich ein Device /dev/sdb mit einigen Partitionen vom Type BBT die ich nicht mounten kann und bei der mir fdisk jede Menge Fehler anzeigt. Ich tippe auf fehlende Optionen in meinem Kernel (MTD, NAND ..). Kannst Du mir genau sagen welche? Oder machst Du es ganz anders?
> 
> 

 

Genau kann ich es gerade nicht sagen, da ich das Kabel bei nem Kumpel vergessen habe (mit 1GB Karte, ist das Handy auch n idealer USB-Stick   :Wink:  )

Mein Laptop ist ein alter Toshiba, dort läuft SaxenOS (Slackware-basiert) und ein nxclient, mit dem ich dann auf meinem "grossen" Rechner arbeite. Das Handy stöpsel ich natürlich lokal an, und greife dann vom grossen per shfs auf den kleinen zu, der das Ding mountet. Der Kernel auf dem Laptop ist ein originaler 2.6.16er und die Kernelconfig liegt leider nicht in /boot   :Evil or Very Mad: , aber SaxenOS ist für alte Rechner gedacht da werden bestimmt keine allzu exotischen Sachen aktiviert sein. Liegt es bei dir vielleicht daran, dass du den falschen Modi fürs Datenkabel eingestellt hast? Bei mir fragt er beim anstöpseln ob Datentransfer, Musik-irgendwas oder PC-Suite gemacht werden soll, ist das bei dir vielleicht auf etwas anderes als Datentransfer voreingestellt?

----------

## longint

 *moe wrote:*   

> Der Kernel auf dem Laptop ist ein originaler 2.6.16er und die Kernelconfig liegt leider nicht in /boot 

 

Hast Du eine /proc/config[.gz]?

 *moe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Liegt es bei dir vielleicht daran, dass du den falschen Modi fürs Datenkabel eingestellt hast? Bei mir fragt er beim anstöpseln ob Datentransfer, Musik-irgendwas oder PC-Suite gemacht werden soll, ist das bei dir vielleicht auf etwas anderes als Datentransfer voreingestellt?

 

Also bei mir bietet er 

- PC Suite (kein Device erkannt)

- Data Transfer (/dev/sdb, s.o. und s.u.)

- IP Passthrough (kein Device erkannt)

Bei Verwendung von Data Transfer erhalte ich folgendes:

```
usb 1-7.1: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

usb 1-7.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 10

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor:           Model:                   Rev:

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sdb: 121048 512-byte hdwr sectors (62 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdb: 121048 512-byte hdwr sectors (62 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: unknown partition table

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

localhost ~ # fdisk -l /dev/sdb

Disk /dev/sdb: 61 MB, 61976576 bytes

256 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16128 * 512 = 8257536 bytes

This doesn't look like a partition table

Probably you selected the wrong device.

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1   ?      266306      266306  2147483647+  ff  BBT

Partition 1 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):

     phys=(1023, 255, 63) logical=(266305, 4, 4)

Partition 1 has different physical/logical endings:

     phys=(1023, 255, 63) logical=(266305, 4, 2)

/dev/sdb2   ?      266306      266306  2147483647+  ff  BBT

Partition 2 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):

     phys=(1023, 255, 63) logical=(266305, 4, 4)

Partition 2 has different physical/logical endings:

     phys=(1023, 255, 63) logical=(266305, 4, 2)

/dev/sdb3   ?      266306      266306  2147483647+  ff  BBT

Partition 3 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):

     phys=(1023, 255, 63) logical=(266305, 4, 4)

Partition 3 has different physical/logical endings:

     phys=(1023, 255, 63) logical=(266305, 4, 2)

/dev/sdb4   ?      266306      266306  2147483647+  ff  BBT

Partition 4 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):

     phys=(1023, 255, 63) logical=(266305, 4, 4)

Partition 4 has different physical/logical endings:

     phys=(1023, 255, 63) logical=(266305, 4, 2)
```

Any Ideas? Muss mal etwas mit dem Kernel spielen, eigentlich aber morgen auch gaaaanz früh raus....

----------

## moe

 :Embarassed:  Auf /proc/config* hätt ich ja auch selbst kommen können:

Bitte

----------

## longint

 *moe wrote:*   

>  Auf /proc/config* hätt ich ja auch selbst kommen können:
> 
> Bitte

 

Naja, ich hätte hier auch auf einiges selber kommen können  :Smile: , mach Dir mal keinen Kopf. Danke für die Config. MTD und NAND sind da nicht aktiviert, also muss es an irgendwas anderem liegen. Werde wahrscheinlich erst am Weakend wieder zum Testen kommen.

Wenn Du nochmal Dein Datenkabel bekommst würde mich nochmal die Ausgabe von dmesg und fdisk interessieren.

Merci vielmals!

----------

## tuxian

Hehe, 

bei mir funktioniert syncen mit dem Nokia N73 und egroupware.   :Laughing: 

multisync wird IMHO nicht mehr weiterentwickelt und der Rest ist IMHO auch mehr oder weniger unbrauchbar.

----------

## longint

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> bei mir funktioniert syncen mit dem Nokia N73 und egroupware. 

 

OK, könntest Du mir dazu mehr Infos geben? Mit Kabel oder Bluetooth oder WLan? Mit opensync?

Das N73 hat ja auch ein aktuelles Symbian, sollte sich also ähnlich verhalten wie das E61.

BTW: Beim Zugriff auf www.egroupware.org erhalte ich im Moment "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at www.egroupware.org.".

Hast Du Zugriff auf Dein Datesystem via USB Kabel bzw. direkt auf der SD-Karte? Wenn ja bitte ich Dich mal, die zugehörige Ausgaben von dmesg und fdisk zu posten.

Merci!

----------

## moe

Hab mein Kabel jetzt wieder:

```
usb 1-1.3: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor:           Model:                   Rev:

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 1983495 512-byte hdwr sectors (1016 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 1983495 512-byte hdwr sectors (1016 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda:

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

```
Disk /dev/sda: 1015 MB, 1015549440 bytes

32 heads, 61 sectors/track, 1016 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 1952 * 512 = 999424 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
```

Bei mir gibts also gar keine Partitionen, mounten tu ich dann /dev/sda, ausser usb-storage sind keine Module geladen die irgendwas damit zu tun haben könnten..

@tuxian: Wie du syncen hinbekommst würde mich auch brennend interessieren, das N73 hat ja kein Wlan also müsstest du es ja über Bluetooth hinbekommen haben?

edit: egroupware.org ist bei mir auch nicht erreichbar  :Sad: 

----------

## longint

 *moe wrote:*   

> Bei mir gibts also gar keine Partitionen, mounten tu ich dann /dev/sda, ausser usb-storage sind keine Module geladen die irgendwas damit zu tun haben könnten..

 

OK, ich tippe jetzt sehr stark auf ein USB_MASS_STORAGE Option die mir fehlt. Sollte einfach zu fixen zu sein.

Moe, was zeigt mount bei Dir nach dem Mounten an (Filesystem etc.)?

Merci,

der Jan

----------

## tuxian

http://www.egroupware.org/ funktioniert anscheinend wieder.

Ich synche per GPRS/UMTS, egroupware ist bei mir unter http://localhost/egroupware erreichbar vom Internet aus.

gnubox gibt es leider noch nicht für S60v3, mir kostet das syncen per GPRS/UMTS aber nichts extra dank Datenpaket.

Es funktioniert aber erst seit dem update heute auf die aktuelle ~x86 Version von egroupware, eine LAMP-Installation ist notwendig.

Mit meinem SE P990i funktioniert es aber nicht da dies nur syncml 1.2 Unterstützung bietet, aber beim Nokia N73 kann ich zw. syncml 1.2 und syncml 1.1 auswählen, es funktioniert nur wenn ich syncml 1.1 auswähle.

Zum Mounten der Speicherkarte per USB-Kabel muss die Unterstützung für CONFIG_USB_STORAGE aktiviert sein.

Es funktioniert die Einwahl mit dem Nokia N73 und mit dem SE P990i, sowohl per bluetooth als auch per USB-Kabel   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Als Modem sind beide Geräte (wenn das USB-Kabel verwendet wird) über /dev/ttyACM0 ansprechbar, es ist lediglich die  Unterstützung für USB-Modems im Kernel notwendig (CONFIG_USB_ACM).

Beim Nokia N73 muss als Kabelmodus PC Suite ausgewählt werden.

Wenn man sie Speicherkarte mounten will dann muss Datentranfer ausgewählt werden.

----------

## longint

OK, solved. Ein einfaches -t vfat beim Mounten hat gereicht, ganz ohne Änderung der Kernelconfig. Hätte man ja auch gleich mal versuchen können  :Mad: 

Jetzt ist das Thema Transfer großer Daten geklärt und sogar das Anlegen von Verzeichnisen funzt, nun geht es ans Thema Syncen  :Smile: .Last edited by longint on Thu Oct 05, 2006 12:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tuxian

Super, dann mach auch bitte aus dem Thread-Titel ein [solved]!

----------

## longint

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> Super, dann mach auch bitte aus dem Thread-Titel ein [solved]!

 

Naja, das solved bezog sich auf das Mount Problem, nicht auf den Thread hier. Solange das mit dem Sync nicht klappt setze ich erstmal gar nichts auf Solved  :Smile: .

----------

## tuxian

Tut mir leid habe ich falsch verstanden   :Rolling Eyes: 

Würde mal egroupware ausprobieren.

Das E61 hat ja WLAN daher sollte das innerhalb des LANs klappen!

----------

## moe

Gnubox gibts jetzt auch für S60v3, jetzt kann ich endlich auch syncen.   :Very Happy: 

http://www.howardforums.com/printthread.php?t=1003702&page=3&pp=30

Gruss Maurice

----------

## longint

 *moe wrote:*   

> Gnubox gibts jetzt auch für S60v3, jetzt kann ich endlich auch syncen.

 

Maurice, kannst Du bitte mehr dazu schreiben? Wie funktioniert das genau und was brauche ich da alles?

Brauche ich ein Gegenstück auf meinem Rechner? Wenn ja, gibt es irgendwo ein ebuild für gnubox?

----------

## moe

Gnubox musst du wie im dem verlinkten Forum beschrieben, herunterladen, signieren und auf dem Handy installieren. Auf der Linux-Seite brauchst du dann den dund, der sollte in bluez-utils enthalten sein (weiß es nicht genau, da auf meinem Laptop archlinux statt gentoo läuft). Die folgenden 4 Schritte sollten dann reichen:

Datei /etc/ppp/peers/dun anlegen und wie folgt füllen:

```
460800

debug

192.168.1.1:192.168.1.2 <- ein beliebiges unbenutztes subnetz sollte es tun

ms-dns <dein-name-server>

lock

crtscts

noauth
```

Danach:

```
echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.1.0/24 -j MASQUERADE

dund -s call dun
```

Dann auf dem Handy folgendes machen, ich kopier mal einfach ne englische Anleitung hier rein, in der ich ein paar Sachen anpasse, dann brauch ich nicht alles neuschreiben:

```
 On your phone go to Settings->Connection->Access points. Select Options->New Access point->Use

 default settings. Apply the following settings (case sensitive!):

 1. Connection Name: Bt

 2. Data bearer: Data call (on some devices gsm)

 3. Dial up number: 0000 (basiclly any number is valid als long the phone accepts it)

 4. User name: leerlassen

 5. Promt password: no

 6. Password: leerlassen

 7. Authentication: Normal

 8. Homepage: none

 9. Data call type: analogue

 10.Maximum data speed: automatic

 Now go to Options->Advanced settings and apply the following settings:

 1. Phone IP address: automatic

 2. Primary name server: 0.0.0.0

 3. Secondary name server 0.0.0.0

 4. Proxy server address: none

 5. Proxy port number: 0

 6. Use callback: no

 7. Callback type: Use server no.

 8. Callback number: none

 9. Use PPP compression: Yes

 10.Use login script: No

 11.Login script: leerlassen
```

Dann den einstellungsdialog verlassen, und das installierte gnubox starten. Dort Options -> Create records und danach 2Box-Blutooth -> Lan Access Server und dann Options -> Exit. Dann Opera oder Safari  :Wink:  starten, als Accesspoint Bt auswählen und man sollte im Internet sein, sofern man vorher Bluetooth eingeschaltet hat.

Syncen kann man dann mit jedem per tcp/ip erreichbaren syncml-Server. Ich benutze Evolution und hab mich für einen online-Server (scheduleworld) entschieden (lokal selber installieren geht auch wenn man Zeit und Lust hat), und syncevolution gleicht mein evolution mit Scheduleworld ab. Andere Onlinedienste sollten theorethisch auch gehen, allerdings funktioniert syncevolution nicht mit allen  :Sad: 

Aaaber, ich hatte das irgendwo in diesem Thread schonmal gesagt, du hast doch Wlan, warum gehst du nicht einfach per Wlan online, und sparst dir Gnubox?

Gruss Maurice

----------

